# BODYPEPTIDES.CO.UK



## Jon1987 (Aug 8, 2013)

Is this site any good as looking for a place to buy in uk. Peps have high purity??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

going on the trial i have just completed i would look at PurePeptides


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you own said site?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't think you tried bodypeptides thought you did uk peptides and pure peptides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hermie07 said:


> I didn't think you tried bodypeptides thought you did uk peptides and pure peptides?


i did plus SRC ????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon1987 said:


> Is this site any good as looking for a place to buy in uk. *Peps have high purity*??


if you have not used this source (impression from post) then how do you know the peptides have high purity?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if you have not used this source (impression from post) then how do you know the peptides have high purity?


Think he's askin a question hench the ?? at the end of the sentence


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> Think he's askin a question hench the ?? at the end of the sentence


AH gotcha.....


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> going on the trial i have just completed i would look at PurePeptides


How is the testing going mate?

Haven't seen an update for a few weeks is it

Still ongoing?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> How is the testing going mate?
> 
> Haven't seen an update for a few weeks is it
> 
> Still ongoing?


Just finished it mate, will be posting my thoughts up this weekend


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking forward to your findings Pscarb.


----------



## Jon1987 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> if you have not used this source (impression from post) then how do you know the peptides have high purity?


On there site it says the purity of the pep with a hplc report available. Also did you test the body peptides as I think it's a different company to pure peptides and peptides uk. Sorry if I have got that wrong and that its the same company but they have different website addresses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon1987 said:


> On there site it says the purity of the pep with a hplc report available. Also did you test the body peptides as I think it's a different company to pure peptides and peptides uk. Sorry if I have got that wrong and that its the same company but they have different website addresses.


no they are different my post was more that i had tested 3 sources tested them all would be virtually impossible myself, i have friends who have used these and they where ok certainly not clinical grade from the impression they gave me.


----------



## ReeceT (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with Pscarb, BP work I have found, they are cheap(ish) though so wouldnt expect clinical grade though. Did you say that you have tired others, who would you suggest??


----------

